# my new kitten has been born!!



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

some of you will have seen my posts about me getting a new chinchilla persian kitten.. well they have been born! 9/10 day old now here are some pictures of him.. hes called henry 

also the mum is in some of the pictures.. she looks evil! but she is lovely and so gentle, shes called betty! 

there was three, but sadly one of them had brain damage, a heart murmer (dont know how to spell it, haha) and it couldnt breath properly, but the breeder tried her hardest but he had to be put to sleep  poor thing..


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Now for the wait till you get him  Look forward to more photo's as he grows:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_you will be counting down the weeks lol, they look gorgeous, its sad about the one that didnt make it,_


----------



## flossy106 (Mar 20, 2012)

They are so cute... times will flies by till you bring your kitten home  xx


----------



## rosebond (Aug 19, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!! Look forward to seeing more pics in the future


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

thankyou for all the replies!
i will definately be posting more pictures! 
he is 9oz today and he is only supposed to be 6/7oz, little fatty! haha


----------



## Twincats (Feb 24, 2012)

Cute! And I am LOL'ing at the mum looking evil, she does, bless her, like she's saying 'Don't you touch ma kitties!'


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

Twincats said:


> Cute! And I am LOL'ing at the mum looking evil, she does, bless her, like she's saying 'Don't you touch ma kitties!'


hahahaha! when mel (breeder) took one of the kittens she was looking at her as if to say, WHAT ARE YOU DOING?! hahahaha


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a cute litter, bet you cant wait


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

more pictures! 1 month old on tuesday..


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awwww!!!  mega cute! xx


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

LadyRedLainey said:


> awwww!!!  mega cute! xx


hahaha! hes got the 'i want something' face! bless him..


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, he may well be the cutest kitten I've ever seen! Look at those big beautiful eyes! :001_tt1: Bet you can't wait to have him home!


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Oh, he may well be the cutest kitten I've ever seen! Look at those big beautiful eyes! :001_tt1: Bet you can't wait to have him home!


hes beautiful..im not being vain.. but, i really am in love with him!! hahaha, im going to see him tomorrow.. just to think.. i started off with hamsters, then i took in a moggie from my road, and now iv got a fully pedigree chinchilla persian. its crazy! haah


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww there so sweet and tiny! 
so sad about the one that didnt make it 

i bet you cant wait!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

caitlinwade said:


> more pictures! 1 month old on tuesday..


Look at that face, absolutely adorable xXx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Completely gorgeous, have a lovely time with him tomorrow


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

im sory i haven't updated anything on here.. ive been busy with exams haha! but they are 8/9 weeks old now! only 3 week until i bring them home. and oh yeah! im getting both kittens now! because they both get along so well and charlie (the one i wasnt supposed to be getting) has a heart murmur and the breeder said it would be better if he stayed with his brother.. so thats why charlies murmur might heal but we dont know. we hope he will be ok, but if he is not we know what to look out for. anyway here are some new pictures of them 
there is only a small different between them which is that charlie has a chunkier face! haha.
the second picture is of henry looking very evil!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, i think im in love.:001_tt1:_


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

hahahaha! i dont think my other cat will be impressed! bless him!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Gorgeous !!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh very chocolate box, how cute are they


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the third pic :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Tayto Girl (May 21, 2012)

Oh wow - cuteness :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

They are beautiful!! I am so envious that you are now having two!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh wow, you're getting two now! How lovely!! 

They're both gorgeous :001_wub: I LOVE that 3rd pic, made me giggle! :lol:


----------



## caitlinwade (Jan 8, 2012)

i like how your all saying the third picture is the cutest and whatever! haha! it reminds me of cats from lolcats.com! please post pictures of your kittens/cats if you have any, id like to see funny ones please


----------

